# Corsair H100 Cougar Vortex PWM



## Bazinga (8. November 2011)

Hallo, ich habe die Standardlüfter der H100 mit den oben genannten getauscht, nur jetzt pfeifen diese Lüfter.
Ich habe sie direkt an die Pumpe angeschlossen, das  pfeifen hört man auf allen 3 Stufen die man an der Pumpe einstellen kann.

Habe ich was falsch angeschlossen? Laut System läuft der CPU Lüfter mit ca. 2000 Umdrehungen, wird folglich falsch ausgelesen...

Bin noch neu auf dem Gebiet, kann mir da einer helfen?

mfg


----------



## ULKi22 (8. November 2011)

Schließ die Lüfter mal ans Mainboard, wenn sie dann auch noch pfeifen, liegst an den Lüftern, wenn nicht, liegts halt an der Lüftersteuerung.


----------



## Bazinga (8. November 2011)

Habe ich schon gemacht, am Mainboard laufen sie ruhig, es scheint auch so, das sie an der Pumpe unter der geforderten 800 Umdrehungen der Lüfter laufen...


----------



## Gast1111 (8. November 2011)

Ändert sich die Drehzahl (hörbar/sichtbar) der Lüfter bei den Stufen?


----------



## Bazinga (8. November 2011)

Ja, es ändert sich sichtbar und hörbar, aber das Pfeifen bleibt weiterhin...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. November 2011)

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html


----------

